# lactose free whey protein shakes?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just wondering if anyone could reccommend me some lactose intolerant protein shakes, i've been thoguh 1 tub of cytosport complete whey, and just brought a 2nd, how every i would like to try diffrent brands , any reccommendations would be brilliant! :thumbup1:


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

My wife bought some of this at the bodypower show it's a bit expensive but tastes nice

http://www.boditronics.co.uk/xcart/whey_20.php


----------



## El Duke (Apr 25, 2010)

The whey isolate from my protein is also very good


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bump a de bump


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

isopure...the best for lactose intolerance


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

just look for a whey isolate rather than a whey concentrate... shouldn't be any lactose in a proper isolate.


----------



## coach D (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

I work as a strength and conditioning coach. Some of my clients had the same issue. until 5 months ago there was no 1 company who did premium quality lactose free supplements. In oct dafitness-nutrition came up and there are specialising in this. All my clients now purchase via their web site. really pure and great results..

you can try dafitness nutrition products. all there protein shakes are made with delactosed whey protein.

good luck..


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Try the tpw

there flavours are awesome, currently hooked on apple cinnamon swirls and there strawberry and cream

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/whey-protein-90-isolate.html

use the code dk2344 when you create an account and you get a free 250g bag free to try another flavour :thumb:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I now use maxiraw and find it excellent on my stomach and gut.


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

Lactose free whey

Pro-10 Soy Protein Isolate

Myprotein Soy Protein Isolate

Optimum Nutrition 100% Egg Protein

Optimum Nutrition Hydro Builder

Other whey protein supplements suitable for lactose intolerance

Bulk Powders Whey Protein Isolate 97%

Myprotein Impact Whey Isolate

MuscleMeds Carnivor (check ingredients before you buy)

Nutrisport Whey Isolate

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey Protein (check ingredients before you buy but contains lactase so should be ok)


----------

